# Anyone NOT on Treatment yet?



## cazandkenny (Jun 9, 2006)

Just wondering if theres anyone on Fertility Friends who are NOT on any Fertility treatment yet and awaiting treatment!

Im not on treatment just yet i am going on Clomid 10/10/06 and just wondering if any treatment-to-be patients ae on here and how they are coping and to be buddies as i feel a little out of place because nearly ALL women on here have or are having treatment and theres not much i can say or talk to them about it as i am not at there stage!

Im excited but nervous for Clomid and wanting to share any feelings/thoughts/worries about going on treatment.          Dont care what age/situation/diagnosis u have i just want to TALK.


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

I think you will find some like minded people on the inbetweenies board 
pop onto the clomid boards too - so you can gather info and make some friends 
dont forget the social boards of girl and boy talk.

I have been an inbetweenie since I joined the site - tx still not started so I know how your feeling.


Heres the links
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/board,47.0.html

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/board,34.0.html

~Dizzi~


----------



## saskia b (Aug 3, 2006)

Hi Cazandkenny 

I have not started treatment yet either so find it difficult to relate to some threads. I am due to have HSG next week and then maybe start IUI soon after depending on results. I too would like to chat with someone in similar situation. I am excited but still scared about it all... 

I just don't know what to expect yet, and when I read other peoples success and unsuccessful stories I feel like its all to come, for me I'm only on the tip of the iceberg.

I think you were in the chat room the other night weren't you? I saw your name either last night or night before I think. Anyway, would love a buddy to share the highs and lows with so look forward to hearing from you soon.

Bye for now, 

Saskia xx


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Saskia 
check out the links in my post above
there is also the starting out and diagnosis board where a group of ladies started a chatting thread a short while ago as they began this journey, I will try and find the link BRB

~Dizzi~[br]: 9/08/06, 17:45Found it!
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,59387.0.html
Post hello and take it from there


----------



## cazandkenny (Jun 9, 2006)

Hi my love

Thank you so much for replying feels brilliant that i have found someone who is not on treatment yet! Yeah me too very nervous and worried it won't work. Hey do you have MSN?

I dont know if i am allowed to put my email address on here , ill just check and get back to you.

Lovely to hear from you![br]: 9/08/06, 17:51thank u for ur reply darling!

iv jotted the link down-thank u babes


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

hiya caz ive seen u around the site - we wont be starting treatment to next yr so in the same situation as u if u want to give me a PM

Kate xx​


----------



## Vixsy (Aug 3, 2006)

Hi Girls

I am waiting for treatment and would be great to have some buddies to speak to.  I am waiting for a donor to come forward and it is like living in limbo land! I have been told that treatment will begin early next year.  Would love to chat. 

Vixsy x


----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 2006)

Hi Caz

I also have PCOS and am waiting a full dx and then treatment. I have to wait for DH to do his sample firsand so I am just left waiting really.

I would love to talk to anyone who is in the same boat also 

I have 2 messanger account if you would like them both just let me know (1 is for work and one is for home). Feel free to pm me.

Love Charlotte


----------



## lisa-lou (Aug 11, 2006)

hi im lisa im on the waiting list for iui hopefully will be top in nov/dec time. been waiting about a year and a few months. it feels like forever!!!


----------



## Moshy29 (Aug 13, 2006)

Hi

Welcome to the rollercoaster, I am an inbetweeny too!

Have had a range of tests as had DH and nothing wrong with either of us as far as results go so far (ttc 2.5 years).  Given clomid for 4 cycles, 1st cycle BFN but perhaps it takes time to get into the system, fingers crossed for this month.

I have just moved so am waiting for a referral to Oxford Fertilty Unit (having already been referred to North Hampshire for the last 1.5 years), given that they can't find anything wrong and looking for a 2nd opinion before considering IVF or other assisted methods.

Where are you up to with your investigations so far?

I have found this site to be of great use, even if to share your thoughts with someone / let off steam, virtually everyone on here will know exactly how you are feeling which is great because invariably friends and family just don't understand.

Feel free to contact me anytime you want to chat - that is what we are all here for!

Stay positive  

Moshy x x


----------



## saskia b (Aug 3, 2006)

Hello again everyone!!

Sorry I haven't posted for a while I have been working nights and although I've been reading the thread I have not had time to reply. 

Now I am off for a few days . Today I have had my HSG which was normal, but now I am frustrated at having to wait for another month before I can start treatment . I know I know, a month is no time at all on this long old journey but I just want to get going 

I am going to have an un medicated (is that the correct term?) IUI and then maybe start drugs if that doesn't help.  I am sooooo keen to get on and start though and having to wait until next cycle sounds so far away. I am very inpatient as you can probably tell!!

Anyway, in the mean time I am enjoying chatting to you all loads! Please please write back to me someone...  please before I go completely barking 

Vixsy- It must be so hard waiting for donors as well, sorry about my moaning...I am ashamed to be complaining about my one month wait!! 

Cazandkenny- How are you? Hope you are finding lots of people to chat to. Sorry I haven't got MSN but PM me if you like 

Well thats all for now girls, will chat again soon, sending everyone on the thread bubbles galore and a little 

Saskia x


----------



## Vixsy (Aug 3, 2006)

Saskia, don't worry at all.  I am trying to focus on work, friends and fun - well anything really to make the time pass really quickly.  Being in the land of limbo is not great at all!  I am so impatient  

Anyway next month will be upon you before you know it.  

Enjoy your time off and speak soon,

Lol Vixsy xxx


----------

